# Howard Stern on Demand?!



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you guys think that maybe soon we could be getting Howard Stern on Demand??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Write to Howard Stern... ask them to talk to DirecTV to get on their service
Write to DirecTV.... ask them to talk to Howard Stern to get them on the service


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

I will for sure!! Would love to finally be able to watch Howard Stern on Direct TV!

Thanks Earl!


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, just keep hammering them with emails or better yet call in, get on the show, and ask Howard directly. I know he would be all for it, but In Demand might say no maybe. No one knows for sure unless you hear it from the horses mouth.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I download the show off usenet right now. To be honest, I think I have 60 GBs of shows on my hdd. I download them, but never watch them. I did the same with the E! channel show. I've already heard the episode. 90% of the time I don't really care to see what it going on.


----------



## Force3dFX (Sep 23, 2007)

Howard tv would be a great addition, with one slight change, AN ABSOLUTE BAN ON ALL SIOBHAN.


----------



## doubledown11 (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there a conflict of interest? Since D* has XM and Dish has Sirius? Maybe if and when the merger goes through?
I would definitely pay for a couple of episodes of HowardTV.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

HowardTV is on inDemand and I believe inDemand is owned by the cable companies. Doubt they will let it happen.


----------



## Force3dFX (Sep 23, 2007)

you are probably right, although with Howards experience with terrestrial media he might have a pretty open deal and be able to distribute on his own. I defiently will contact them.


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

I have heard several times where callers complained about this on the show. Howard's reponse is always that its not technically possible to do inDemand over satellite. 

I don't know if that's true, but if/when they do finally offer it over Directv, I will be all over it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

StlChief said:


> I have heard several times where callers complained about this on the show. Howard's reponse is always that its not technically possible to do inDemand over satellite.
> 
> I don't know if that's true, but if/when they do finally offer it over Directv, I will be all over it.


Since DirecTV's on-Demand is not via SAT, that may not be the case anymore.

Write and call Howard Stern, and let them know you want to see them on DirecTV's DoD


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Count me in as someone who would sign up immediately if D* ever offered this. I had HowardTv when I had Cablevision for a brief time last year. It was great (the shows are completely uncensored, no bleeps or tiles) but cable's on Demand trick play is terrible, very slow fast forward. This would not be an issue with D*'s implementation.

I threw Cablevision out after on Demand stopped working and after investing 10 hours on support calls and changing equipment and waiting for a tech to show up (but didn't).


----------



## rutgersfan (Dec 18, 2006)

Howard is the only thing cable has that D* doesn't offer. But as huge a fan of Howard's I am, there is no way I switch to crappy cable. Hopefully he comes to DoD. But for now, listening on Sirius is enough. We just need to all write to Stern about it.


----------



## jackmehoffer (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoffer said:


> I download the show off usenet right now. To be honest, I think I have 60 GBs of shows on my hdd. I download them, but never watch them. I did the same with the E! channel show. I've already heard the episode. 90% of the time I don't really care to see what it going on.


Can you briefly describe to me how I can download these shows that you are talking about?

I too am a big Stern fan and wish D* could hammer out a deal with Howard TV now that On Demand programming is becoming possible.

Baba Booey to you all.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

rutgersfan said:


> Howard is the only thing cable has that D* doesn't offer. But as huge a fan of Howard's I am, there is no way I switch to crappy cable. Hopefully he comes to DoD. But for now, listening on Sirius is enough. We just need to all write to Stern about it.


The problem is that inDemand is the one that produces and films all of Howard's shows. He does not own any of the cameras, production equipment, etc. and has very little say over what they put up for consumption. He is like a reality family letting a crew from Discovery film him, instead of an independent production.

They are a pure cable option and will most likely never sell their exclusive content to DirecTV or Dish. Howard does not understand all of this; he just says what he is told to by the inDemand folks.


----------



## JBrown07 (May 4, 2008)

Wisegoat is correct about Howard TV On Demand, it is owned by iN Demand Networks which is in turn owned by Comcast, Time Warner, Cox and Bright House. Also another reason DirecTV may not add Howard TV On Demand is due to it being a Subscription On Demand service that retails for $9.99/month on cable. From my impression DirecTV On Demand has only free content aside from PPV content.

Cable also has an exclusive HD network as well, Mojo HD which is also in turn owned by iN Demand Networks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Howard does not understand all of this; he just says what he is told to by the inDemand folks.


Do you honestly believe that? As the self proclaimed 'King Of All Media', Poodle Head should understand that just fine. Howie does what's best for Howie, if he felt he could cash in with D*s on demand service, he'd be all over it.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm pretty glad Howard isn't on DIRECTV On Demand.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

glennb said:


> I'm pretty glad Howard isn't on DIRECTV On Demand.


Why are you glad? It would be a premium channel and you would not have to pay it... so not sure the reason you would be glad....


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

scb2k said:


> Why are you glad? It would be a premium channel and you would not have to pay it... so not sure the reason you would be glad....


He must be one of them Stern-haters.


----------



## gs9337 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope they add it that would be great. But for now all new Howard TV episodes are posted to Usenet(newsgroups) as Hoffer mentioned group name alt.binaries.howard-stern by a poster named Allzlozt great stuff watch em' all the time.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

glennb said:


> I'm pretty glad Howard isn't on DIRECTV On Demand.


Baba Booey, Baba Booey, Baba Booey! 

(Midgets Rule!)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wisegoat said:


> The problem is that inDemand is the one that produces and films all of Howard's shows. He does not own any of the cameras, production equipment, etc. and has very little say over what they put up for consumption. He is like a reality family letting a crew from Discovery film him, instead of an independent production.
> 
> They are a pure cable option and will most likely never sell their exclusive content to DirecTV or Dish. Howard does not understand all of this; he just says what he is told to by the inDemand folks.


Well then its time to kick them out and get his own production team, its not like he can't afford it.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Well then its time to kick them out and get his own production team, its not like he can't afford it.


Yeah, but if he were smart enough to do that, he would have formed his own company to produce the radio show and then sold it to both satellite companies. He does what ever makes him the most money. Not necessarily what would be the best for all of his fans.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> The problem is that inDemand is the one that produces and films all of Howard's shows. He does not own any of the cameras, production equipment, etc. and has very little say over what they put up for consumption. He is like a reality family letting a crew from Discovery film him, instead of an independent production.


On demand does not determine what content is aired on Howard Stern On Demand. Even though the whole TV crew is employed by inDemand, Stern ultimately controls all the creative decisions, and the people who make the day to day decisions on content answer to him. To suggest that Stern has little say over what is aired on the channel is absurd.



> They are a pure cable option and will most likely never sell their exclusive content to DirecTV or Dish. Howard does not understand all of this; he just says what he is told to by the inDemand folks.


Of course Stern understands it's exclusivity. Just like he understood that signing an exclusive deal with just one of the satellite radio companies would be the most lucrative way to go, he did the same thing for the TV end of it.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Force3dFX said:


> you are probably right, although with Howards experience with terrestrial media he might have a pretty open deal and be able to distribute on his own. I defiently will contact them.


Since inDemand foots the bill for the TV production end of the show, I'm sure that they have an exclusive deal to air the content, even though Stern likely retains ownership and rights to the material after inDemand's right to air it expires.


----------

